# Super-floody AA/AAA headlamp for mechanic work



## Tremelune (Jun 9, 2017)

I work on cars a lot as a hobby, and there is never enough light. I have good hangy lamps and shop lamps, and even some gloves with LEDs, but the best is always the headlamp. I also have a pile of AA and AAA rechargeables, and I like to try and standardize there.

I'd like light, as floody as possible. Desired range is literally a meter—whatever I can touch with my hand. The more even the light, the better. If there are multiple light sources that tends to help with shadows (but really only if the lights are more than an inch apart, I think)...I don't consider this a huge feature...

Battery life isn't a strong concern, due to the pile of batteries I have sitting, charging. Color temp is likewise not that important, though 4300k does seem to be the favorite. The ability to swivel the beam direction up/down is super helpful, but if the beam pattern is wide enough, that would be even better.

I found this recent thread (it mainly talks about other battery types) that pointed me towards the Zebralight H502w and H52F...They both seem fine, but I figured I'd ask the question here, as it seems like there is a new Best Ever Light tht comes out every month, and my needs are fairly specialized, such that the latest and brightest may not be the best for my application.

I currently have a cheapo headlamp that is better than nothing. It's not that even, not that bright, and not nearly wide enough in the beam department. I also have a Nightcore HC60 which is _very_ bright, but it's all throw and isn't AA/AAA.

So, thoughts? Recommendations?


----------



## Tremelune (Jun 9, 2017)

Here's a very clever setup that attaches some magnets to the clip of a small torch:

https://www.edcforums.com/threads/best-light-for-mechanic.134946/

Neat idea, and I may use it—my hand-held light is sometimes too big and hard to aim in tight spots, despite its numerous hooks and magnets.

That said...nothing beats a beam I can aim with my noggin.


----------



## tyler_jet (Jun 9, 2017)

Does it have to be aa/aaa ? I received my olight h1 yesterday and tested it today at work and was very impressed.


----------



## LightObsession (Jun 9, 2017)

The Coast FL70 has a very even and wide flood beam when focused to fully flood and has three power levels and uses 3AAA batteries. I find it quite handy for working on cars and you can adjust the focus for spot, if you need to see down into some shadows in the engine compartment.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 9, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> The Coast FL70 has a very even and wide flood beam when focused to fully flood and has three power levels and uses 3AAA batteries. I find it quite handy for working on cars and you can adjust the focus for spot, if you need to see down into some shadows in the engine compartment.



I don't have but one decent headlamp and it is an old Rayovac 1AA that has an output of perhaps 30-40 lumens has a flip diffuser and works decently for what it is but has one serious drawback in that runtime is not good enough with a AA nimh it runs for less than 2 hours and often goes dark in a second without any prior warning. I'm guessing you probably want about 120 lumens or more output and unless you go with a single AA screw type chamber headlamp you will probably end up having to take the light off and pry open a battery holder and swap the batteries to get better output/runtime than a 1AA headlamp can offer. I would lean strongly towards 2-4AA and if you don't have problems a 4AA external pack would give you enough runtime that you wouldn't be spending too much time swapping batteries out each day running at high enough levels to get the job done.

The only alternative to this would be going with an 18650 based light. After dealing with multiple AA and AAA based lights and devices over the years and having cells unevenly over discharged at times even damaging batteries and coming across 18650s and using them I'm sold on the format overall, maybe not for every instance though. 

Basically you need to figure out how many lumens you need minimum and optimal and compare what is available to get an idea of runtime at that level plus spend some time considering how difficult changing batteries in the light would be plus how often you would have to do that in use. 

Personally I want 2 headlamps now, I'm leaning towards a Fenix HL50 for one headlamp as it takes AA and CR123 batteries with decent runtime and output and can be taken easily out of the headlamp holder. The other is an 18650 based headlamp of which there are several choices I haven't decided yet about which one I desire. There are other 1AA headlamps than the fenix I chose it because the cost is low I would use it more than paying close to twice as much for another brand, Zebralight has better headlamps in that area both floody and throwy I'm thinking that you may want to consider their offerings as a starting point to decide if their output and runtime and cost will be what you desire the most.

I don't recommend 3AAA headlamps myself as a 1AA will have just about the same output and runtime and be easy to change batteries plus you can carry less batteries to keep it running and no worries about overdischarging batteries plus having one bad cell in the set drag the performance down.


----------



## JBS (Jun 9, 2017)

Zebralight H502W Neutral White (1AA, 120 degree pure flood beam, lightweight). It's my favorite light and what I use for everything around the house (fixing cars, going into attics, cooking on the grill at night, etc). It's a pure wall of even flood light with no hotspot.
http://www.zebralight.com/H502w-L2-AA-Flood-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_141.html


----------



## Tremelune (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, I think that's about it. I ended up going with the H502 cool white. I figure a little bit more brightness will be more valuable in this use case than better color rendering.


----------



## stephenk (Jun 12, 2017)

Thrunite TH20 is a good low cost AA/14500 headlamp. Fenix HL10 is a good AAA headlamp. Both have very floody beams and much less of a hotspot than many alternatives.


----------



## JBS (Jun 12, 2017)

Tremelune said:


> Yeah, I think that's about it. I ended up going with the H502 cool white. I figure a little bit more brightness will be more valuable in this use case than better color rendering.



I actually think the color of the H502W neutral white is a bit too cool/blue for me. I also have the Thrunite TH20 neutral and the color is more warm/yellow than the Zebralight H502W neutral, but it also has a hotspot and isn't as floody (but still great).


----------



## Tremelune (Aug 16, 2017)

This thing has been great. I rarely need to go for a hanging/hand-held light anymore. I use it on the second-highest brightness and the battery usually lasts about an hour, which isn't great, but easy enough to swap in another battery. I do wish it was brighter, too, but again, I don't regret purchasing a AA light. I wish I had one permanently and invisibly affixed to my head.

I might even buy another one to wear simultaneously like a crazy person...


----------



## PaladinNO (Aug 19, 2017)

The only AA headlamp I've had is the Fenix HP10 (4x user-selectable AA's) - by default, it got a decent throw, but a nasty spot in the middle and too weak flood on all sides at desired distances. Its weight is well-balanced (battery pack is at the back), and a comfortable headband (straps on both sides and over the head) is included.
A diffuser took care of the lack of evenly spread light, and gave a pleasant light over a short distance (though for me, the throw was pretty much killed alltogether).

There is another "but" on the diffuser though: I use glasses, and for me, the bridge across the nose catches a beam from the diffuser, which is very annoying. Tried moving the light, the glasses, rotating the diffuser, anything short of holding the lamp in my hand (which sort of defeats the purpose of a headlamp) or removing the diffuser, and the problem is still there.

I ultimately bought a Nitecore HC90 for something "better", and while its features and power and very evenly spread light is nothing short of impressive, its weight and ergonomic balancing is dreadful, as the battery is also at the front, and it keeps sagging down as a result, no matter how much I try to adjust the straps.

I feel this was probably a whole lotta text saying a whole lotta nothing regarding your request, but I just wanted to you to know some real-life user experiences with different types of lights, with upsides and downsides from various designs.


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 22, 2017)

stephenk said:


> Thrunite TH20 is a good low cost AA/14500 headlamp. Fenix HL10 is a good AAA headlamp. Both have very floody beams and much less of a hotspot than many alternatives.


The HL10 is pretty good for a single AAA. Fairly floody beam and extremely lightweight as well...I think the band, light and battery are about 2 oz. 

For close range to medium distance lighting needs, it's a good headlamp.


----------



## gsr (Aug 23, 2017)

Here is a third vote for the Fenix HL10. It's so light, you'll forget you're wearing it.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Tremelune said:


> I might even buy another one to wear simultaneously like a crazy person...



I have seen people rig up ways to mount two angle-style headlamps like this, one to the left and one to the right, in order to reduce shadows.

The easiest way to do it is with CR123A-powered headlamps, since they're so small.


----------



## Tremelune (Aug 24, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> I have seen people rig up ways to mount two angle-style headlamps like this, one to the left and one to the right, in order to reduce shadows.



I would love such a rig...


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Tremelune said:


> I would love such a rig...



I found the thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...To-Mount-Two-Zebralight-Headlamps-On-One-Band

Edit - the picture of the most impressive version has been blocked by photobucket. It's basically two headlamps stuck tail to tail in the standard holder, with a piece of tubing holding them together. Tape would probably also work.


----------



## steeps (Aug 24, 2017)

I recently picked up a Zebralight H53c and the tint and interface are amazing! ( She's my first Zebra.)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071ZTPLPD/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I also just got a Manker E02 Nichia which now comes in a headlamp version E02H. It's great for a AAA.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07478L5QZ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## roach1492 (Oct 14, 2017)

Take a look at a AA Maratac TPF really like mine.


----------



## Tremelune (Oct 26, 2017)

Interesting! I'm curious to see how these evolve.

I actually wound up buying the 18650 version of the H502 (H603)...I will straight up never go back to AA. It's well worth the hassle and cost of having a dedicated charger and set of high-power batteries.


----------



## TESLA1234 (Dec 20, 2017)

tyler_jet said:


> Does it have to be aa/aaa ? I received my olight h1 yesterday and tested it today at work and was very impressed.




That's impressive!


----------

